# Rocket upgrade



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

After spending time away from the forum I have spent the last few weeks reading through it again and low and behold have bought myself a new machine in the process.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Looking great- although your bank balance probably now isn't









I seem to recall I spent a lot of money shortly after I joined....


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

What a beauty though eh - money well spent


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Yeh I forgot how dangerous this forum can be haha


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Nicely done. Love the look of that machine


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

Very nice. Well wear!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Lozzer87 said:


> After spending time away from the forum I have spent the last few weeks reading through it again and low and behold have bought myself a new machine in the process.


Very nice, neat and tidy, it's crying out for clutter







.

Jon.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

That's what the rest of the kitchen is for.


----------



## Mickyj (Jul 8, 2016)

Great looking machine.


----------



## itom150 (May 9, 2018)

Lovely looking piece I do like the classic 'retro' look of a valve machine


----------



## Pidge22 (May 12, 2018)

wow looks stunning..


----------



## luigimud (Jun 8, 2017)

Dumnorix said:


> Looking great- although your bank balance probably now isn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah..finally someone shares my feelings of where things are standing after joining this forum

Mouth enjoys heavenly notes on a daily basis....while the wallet has a hole burned right through it









Also, such a beauty you have there!


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

luigimud said:


> Ah..finally someone shares my feelings of where things are standing after joining this forum
> 
> Mouth enjoys heavenly notes on a daily basis....while the wallet has a hole burned right through it
> 
> ...


Thanks. Agree regarding the wallet, but hey there's got to be some perks to life.


----------

